
Show HN: Uplink – Build Reusable Objects for Consuming Web APIs - prkumar_
https://uplink.readthedocs.io/
======
igorlev
Retrofit([https://square.github.io/retrofit/](https://square.github.io/retrofit/))
is probably one of the best Java libraries I've ever used, missed it a lot
when working in Python. Cross-pollination is awesome.

~~~
hoppelhase
If you are in the .NET world, you can use Refit or RestEase:

[https://github.com/reactiveui/refit](https://github.com/reactiveui/refit)

[https://github.com/canton7/RestEase](https://github.com/canton7/RestEase)

------
ChrisSD
Nice library. And it's logo is very reminiscent of a game of the same name:
[http://cf.shacknews.com/images/20120608/ipadlan_22454.jpg](http://cf.shacknews.com/images/20120608/ipadlan_22454.jpg)

------
jpochtar
Most of the time we use json+http, we need an RPC mechanism, but are afraid to
say it because the web people were duped into thinking REST is good.

~~~
cowmoo728
I'm currently working on fixing a semi broken REST API that exposed way too
much of the data internals to clients. The clients have so much control over
the DB that they must chain calls in a specific order and have none of them
drop or else the DB can get into a nonsensical state. I understand why it was
built this way by the consulting firm, because it let them leverage a server
side framework to auto generate a ton of endpoints based on the DB schema, but
it's a great example of REST gone wrong.

I'm considering transitioning to an RPC framework to dig out of this mess, but
not sure that will go over well with one of the REST gurus on my team.

~~~
anentropic
the problem here seems to have nothing to do with REST

